# #6 jowo screw-in nib units



## RDH79 (Nov 16, 2018)

Are there any kit pens  that would accept #6 jowo screw-in nib units?

Had a request for a pen.
Thank You!!
Rich


----------



## Curly (Nov 16, 2018)

Not that I know of. You may be able to put the Jowo nib in place of the stock nib in the pen's feed. I read somewhere that Dayacom use Jowo nibs with their logo on them so the swap should be painless.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 16, 2021)

The Dayacom Juniors that use the JoWo #6 nib use that screw in nib unit. Already there for you. Just be sure to get the correct junior kit. Jr Joshua and Jr Aaron from Classic nib and Exotic Blanks offers a few more.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 17, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> The Dayacom Juniors that use the JoWo #6 nib use that screw in nib unit. Already there for you. Just be sure to get the correct junior kit. Jr Joshua and Jr Aaron from Classic nib and Exotic Blanks offers a few more.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Hey Don.
Will these kits take the generally available Jowo nib unit? 
I have found at least one kit that seems to be a Jowo nib, but the feed and feed holder were slightly different, ie... longer. The holder has the same thread as a #6 Jowo, but I can’t interchange with my stock Jowo nib sets.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 17, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Hey Don.
> Will these kits take the generally available Jowo nib unit?
> I have found at least one kit that seems to be a Jowo nib, but the feed and feed holder were slightly different, ie... longer. The holder has the same thread as a #6 Jowo, but I can’t interchange with my stock Jowo





darrin1200 said:


> Hey Don.
> Will these kits take the generally available Jowo nib unit?
> I have found at least one kit that seems to be a Jowo nib, but the feed and feed holder were slightly different, ie... longer. The holder has the same thread as a #6 Jowo, but I can’t interchange with my stock Jowo nib sets.


Hi Darren,
By generally available do you mean purchasing just the nib unit by itself? I have not actually verified the iinterchangeability. I purchase the complete front section from classic or exotic to use in my kitless pens. 

Stock JoWo nib units? Purchased from vendors other than kit vendors? If so, I've not purchased from non kit vendors. I guess I assumed all JoWo units were the same.
 Or, I'm confused.
Don


----------



## magpens (Apr 17, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> The Dayacom Juniors that use the JoWo #6 nib use that screw in nib unit. Already there for you. Just be sure to get the correct junior kit. Jr Joshua and Jr Aaron from Classic nib and Exotic Blanks offers a few more.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



@its_virgil 

Don, do you know if the Jr. Anthony is in that category .... namely, that they would accept #6 jowo screw-in nib units? (as the OP asked).


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 18, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Hi Darren,
> By generally available do you mean purchasing just the nib unit by itself? I have not actually verified the iinterchangeability. I purchase the complete front section from classic or exotic to use in my kitless pens.
> 
> Stock JoWo nib units? Purchased from vendors other than kit vendors? If so, I've not purchased from non kit vendors. I guess I assumed all JoWo units were the same.
> ...


Hi Don
Didn’t mean to confuse. These are the nib sets I get from MeisterNib.





That’s a good price for the nibs. For myself, I don’t like the Dayacom imprint. I was curious if the ones I get are the same housing dimensions as the ones you get from Ed. I just made a section the other day and, for the life of me, can’t remember the length. I’ll check the length dimensions when I go out to the shop.
It’s becoming popular for end users to purchase separate nibs, from places like FPnib or Goulet Pens, and swap them out as desired. These nibs are available in 6 different sizes. They are also available in 18K gold as well. While the Jowo nibs are all interchangeable, not all the feed housings are.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2021)

magpens said:


> @its_virgil
> 
> Don, do you know if the Jr. Anthony is in that category .... namely, that they would accept #6 jowo screw-in nib units? (as the OP asked).


I can't seem to find jr anthony kits for sale. But, the now out of business Signature Pen Supply did have this posted on the site's page: _*The Jr. Aaron and Jr. Antony feature a 6mm Dayacom branded Jowo nib in medium.  *_I'm not sure if that is just the nib or the entire screw in nib unit. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> Hi Don
> Didn’t mean to confuse. These are the nib sets I get from MeisterNib.
> View attachment 304416
> 
> ...


Hi Darrin,
This is the nib unit I get from either Exotic Blanks or Classic Nib. The threads are M7.4 x .5. It comes screwed into the housing as a complete section. It looks to be the same as the one in your post.
Don


----------



## magpens (Apr 18, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> I can't seem to find jr anthony kits for sale. But, the now out of business Signature Pen Supply did have this posted on the site's page: _*The Jr. Aaron and Jr. Antony feature a 6mm Dayacom branded Jowo nib in medium.  *_I'm not sure if that is just the nib or the entire screw in nib unit.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


@its_virgil 
Thanks for your reply.
The kit name is sometimes spelled Jr Anthony and sometimes Jr Antony.
I might have to buy one of the nib "triplets" and see if it screws into the Jr Ant(h)ony kits that I have.


----------



## darrin1200 (Apr 19, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Hi Darrin,
> This is the nib unit I get from either Exotic Blanks or Classic Nib. The threads are M7.4 x .5. It comes screwed into the housing as a complete section. It looks to be the same as the one in your post.
> Don
> 
> View attachment 304427


It sure looks the same Don. And it doesn’t have a branding on it. That would make it a good deal.
With that knowledge, you could get the other Jowo triplets as an upgrade to different nib widths.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 19, 2021)

darrin1200 said:


> It sure looks the same Don. And it doesn’t have a branding on it. That would make it a good deal.
> With that knowledge, you could get the other Jowo triplets as an upgrade to different nib widths.


But it seems Exotic and Classic only have the mediums. Personally I favor a fine point.


----------



## bmachin (Apr 19, 2021)

Unless things have changed since the last Ohio Pen show, I would be very surprised if there were a difference in any non-Dayacom JOWO #6 triples sold in this country. Unless there has been a change, Brian Gray of Meisternibs and Edison Pens is the importer for JOWO in the US. I suspect that JOWO may make other nib sets, and that Brian can obtain them for a price, but I'd be willing to bet that Goulet Pens and  Carl Fisher and Edison Pens and everyone else with a custom logo are all using the exact same nib-feed-housing assembly.

Known to have been wrong before.

Bill


----------



## eteska (May 10, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Hi Darrin,
> This is the nib unit I get from either Exotic Blanks or Classic Nib. The threads are M7.4 x .5. It comes screwed into the housing as a complete section. It looks to be the same as the one in your post.
> Don
> 
> View attachment 304427


Hello. Would it be possible. To provide a direct link to the items you are purchasing at classic nibs and exotic blanks. For whatever reason I cannot seem to find it on either site.


----------



## ed4copies (May 10, 2021)

__





						Dayacom #6 Fountain Pen Nib Section - Chrome
					

Complete Nib Section (Feed, housing, section, and nib) for the Jr. Aaron, Jr. Morgan, and Jr. Anthony Dayacom Pen Kits. Use as a replacement part, or as a quick and easy optional conversion from a rollerball. Chrome-plated section. #6 Jowo Gilded Nib (not two-tone as in the photo); Medium point.




					www.exoticblanks.com
				




This is the #6 chrome section---we have several plating choices--from Dayacom


----------



## eteska (May 10, 2021)

ed4copies said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Ed!  I see them now I guess I missed that it came with the section. By chance do any of your #5 conversions come in the jowo nib that is unmarked?


----------



## bmachin (May 10, 2021)

eteska said:


> Thank you Ed!  I see them now I guess I missed that it came with the section. By chance do any of your #5 conversions come in the jowo nib that is unmarked?


I'm really confused here, but if you're looking for #5 plain JOWO nibs, look here:





__





						#5 Steel Nibs
					

Meister Nibs



					meisternibs.com
				




Bill


----------



## eteska (May 10, 2021)

bmachin said:


> I'm really confused here, but if you're looking for #5 plain JOWO nibs, look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have looked at and was ready to order from meisternibs but Ed’s prices are about half.  Far as I can tell it is only the #6 in gold plating but thought I’d ask to be sure.

Being new to fountain pens (had never even used one until about 6 months ago) I find the whole nib, brand, unbranded, rebranded, feed, thread size, section, (I know I’m leaving something out) more than a bit confusing.

Any and all suggestions and help always appreciated. Lord knows I need lots of help. 
Eric


----------



## Aurelius (May 11, 2021)

eteska said:


> Being new to fountain pens (had never even used one until about 6 months ago) I find the whole nib, brand, unbranded, rebranded, feed, thread size, section, (I know I’m leaving something out) more than a bit confusing.



Eric, 
If you break it down a little bit, it's not too bad.  
Start wih the easy stuff, the section is what you up until about half a year ago would have called the "grip".  It's job is to hold the nib and give you a comfortable place to hold the pen.
With nibs, the main difference is size.  The #5 vs #6 names refer to the diameter of the feed, 5mm and 6mm respectively.  At first glance, you wouldn't wouldn't think it would make that big a difference, but a #6 nib is noticeably larger than a #5.  (They also write a bit differently, but that is a much smaller thing.)  Generally, you will see #5s in smaller pens and #6 in larger pens, but there are always exceptions to that.
As for branded nibs, aside from the bigger companies that make their own nibs in-house (think Montblanc, Pelikan, etc.) almost all the nibs are either Bock or Jowo or generic "Iridium Point Germany" likely manufactured in China.  Bock and Jowo are both well regarded and come in a number of finishes.  There are independent companies that then take those manufactured nibs and add their own branding (usually via a laser engraver).  Franklin Cristoph is one of the bigger ones that does this.  Usually (though not always) the companies that put their brand on the nib also do at least some nib tuning to make sure that it writes well.  Otherwise, that's pretty terrible branding.
I hope that helps.


----------



## eteska (May 11, 2021)

Aurelius said:


> Eric,
> If you break it down a little bit, it's not too bad.
> Start wih the easy stuff, the section is what you up until about half a year ago would have called the "grip".  It's job is to hold the nib and give you a comfortable place to hold the pen.
> With nibs, the main difference is size.  The #5 vs #6 names refer to the diameter of the feed, 5mm and 6mm respectively.  At first glance, you wouldn't wouldn't think it would make that big a difference, but a #6 nib is noticeably larger than a #5.  (They also write a bit differently, but that is a much smaller thing.)  Generally, you will see #5s in smaller pens and #6 in larger pens, but there are always exceptions to that.
> ...


Slowly but surely I am piecing things together. Gathering tooling, making functional pens and having fun doing it. Honestly the kitless world seems a bit more straight forward (at least once you know what’s out there and what you like). Pick a nib and have the tap to install it.

Kits on the other hand..  it’s not always clear what kind (brand) of nib comes with them. Some times the pictures don’t match the description. And seemingly the same kit can vary from one vender to the next.


----------



## Jans husband (May 11, 2021)

Beaufort Inks website has a very good paper written by Phil Dart which explains a lot about pen nibs.

I think you would find that useful as well.

Mike


----------



## eteska (May 11, 2021)

Jans husband said:


> Beaufort Inks website has a very good paper written by Phil Dart which explains a lot about pen nibs.
> 
> I think you would find that useful as well.
> 
> Mike


Thank you for this.  A great resource for where I am at.


----------

